# Chibi betta requests!



## CasperTheFriendlyBetta (Dec 20, 2014)

hi! I'm new to this forum and thought a good way to introduce myself was taking betta requests! I'll be taking 5 for now. I've drawn these so far:
















I can do different expressions if you want.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome! Welcome to the forum, whe have awesome and very intelligent members who will greet you like family! I hope you enjoy this site  you have very elegant artistic skills  would you like to draw my fish?


----------



## CasperTheFriendlyBetta (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks so much! And sure! I'd love to draw him!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you! I can't wait to see it ! Take your time !


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi welcome to the forum :wave: I hope you enjoy it here :-D

I would love a Chibi drawing of Elliot, he's a elephant ear betta with white lips

the photo shows his color well


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Can you do Buddy? Sorry if this turns out a bit blurry. If you can't see his colors good, he is a whiteish to place pinkish color with blue fins with some red in them.


----------



## CasperTheFriendlyBetta (Dec 20, 2014)

Half done with the first request! Sorry I'm taking so long.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome! I can't wait! Jk. Take your time!


----------



## redheadlja (Oct 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!  Could you draw my betta please? These are just a few pictures of him. Sorry for the sideways-ness haha. Thank you in advance!


----------

